# Yellow Creek, PA



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Heading to Yellow Creek in a couple weeks. We're fishing the private club there. Has anyone ever been there? I know there are rainbows, Browns, brook, and even Tiger trout. Looking for some ideas on what to throw/how to fish it. Guys from the club are telling us Berkeley trout worms under an indicator...but that doesn't sound like a lot of fun to me. Any tips are appreciated! Anything...leader/tippet size, flies, methods, etc. I'll be bringing my 5wt.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, that'll work for those hatchery fish. Stripping streamers should work and make sure you have some nymphs and eggs as well. Don't need to get crazy.....from what I've heard it's not technical fishing, though I could be wrong. For tippet I'd use 4x or maybe 5x. Might want some 2 or 3x as well depending on the size of the fish. You're 5wt will be fine. 

I've never fished Yellow, but I know a little about it. It also has a decent population of wild browns and they will definitely be a little more finicky than the stocked fish.. Many people(myself included) have mixed feelings about the situation with that stream(and other similar ones), but that's for another thread....

Have fun and catch some big ones!!!! Beautiful area of PA.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a good trip. Landed 10-11 rainbows. Friends I was with all landed decent numbers too. I'm with you on he previous post;while it was fun, not being able to get any on an actual fly was aggravating. Buddy of mine did end up landing a Tiger Trout though so that was cool to see. Here's a couple pics; didn't take a lot of pictures as it was a bit too easy. I'm the first pic; nice chunky one!
























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

FL-Boy, nice fish. Where is Yellow Creek?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

It's about an hour or so east of Pittsburgh. Closest towns are Indiana, PA and Blairsville. Middle of nowhere basically.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. Glad you had a good trip!!


----------

